# Severn 7/3/10 Report



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Launched at Jonas Green and ran into MDFisherman12 who was busy crabbing, nice to meet you Pat. I headed up river towards 50 and began catching Croaker and Perch on BW and Squid in 20-15' of water. Headed into a cove and started catching Perch on Beetlespin/grub in the shade and around piers.

New Carbon Paddle arrived Friday, tried it for the first time today. Its Amazing!!! Big difference than my original aluminum Paddle!

Came back in around 10:00 before the boat traffic picked up.

Great morning to be out..

GB


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

This may be a dumb question but how were you fishing the beatle spin / grub ? I was trying the same thing around the piers on Friday and not having any real luck on the perch.

What technique should i be using ?


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

I cast it all the way up close to the bank and start the retrieve as soon as it hits the water, not too fast, just enough to keep it spinning. Sometimes I'll pause for a moment to let it sink as it comes out from shore and the bottom drops off.

Fish the shaded shoreline during hi-tide, sunny conditions. 

3" chart Gulp Alive twister helps also..

Peace,

GB.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I like the 3" gulp copper/penny colored shrimp.
1/8 oz chartreuse head in a little spinner. Some days a gold spinner blade, sometimes the chrome.
The perch hit it like a freight train


----------



## MDFisherman12 (Aug 7, 2005)

It was nice to see somebody from the site out on the water. Nice to meet you.

I have noticed with the perch that it is all about finding a spot where they are holding at the moment. Once you zero in on that, it is easy to catch 5 or 6 in a matter of 10-15 minutes. After 8-10 casts (varying speeds/depths) in a specific area that looks like it should hold fish, I usually move up or down the shoreline 10-15 ft. if I haven't gotten anything. Once you find them, it is pretty easy to stay on them, at least the few times I have been out in the same general area.

BTW, crabbing is much harder work than fishing. Worked hard for about 6 hours for 16 crabs (all good size and heavy though). Did better the previous week, 30 in 2.5 hours.

-Pat


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

sorry to hijack the thread, but have you come up with a reasonable system for crabbing from a kayak? can you post some of the details? traps used. how to deal with the traps. etc. 

it looks like something fun to do, but before i lay out the money i would like to get a feeling for some of the best practices. 

thanks!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great report GB!! Can't wait til I get back out there with you!! Darn these heat wave coming back...grrrrrr....

MYT


----------



## MDFisherman12 (Aug 7, 2005)

I think the key with the crabbing so far is making sure that I have a very short run to whatever area I plan on going. I have a Wilderness Ride so I can pretty easily fit a bushel basket in the back and then about 10 ring traps behind that, all underneath of the bungee it came with. On the way out, I also store another 10 traps inside of the bushel basket, so I am able to carry 20 at a time. On the way in, I store about 10-12 traps right in front of me with my legs off the side of the kayak or on top of the traps. I then have a bushel basket with some crabs in it and then however many traps I could successfully get tied down behind the basket while still on the water in the back of the kayak. I do most of my crabbing in shallower water, so if I really did make a longer run to a spot, I would just pull some bungees out of a hatch and really tighten everything down to paddle back a few miles or so.

Depending on where you are going, it helps to be on the water extremely early because if a boater takes your spot, you don't want to have to run a mile to go to another place you think is productive.

I wouldn't call it a reasonable system. I think the key is just having a big enough sit on top kayak to carry something to store the crabs in and safely carry your traps back in.

I couldn't imagine working hard for 3-4 hours for 30-40 crabs and then flipping over and losing all the crabs on the way back in. That is why I have only gone out a couple hundred yards and then I start dropping traps.

-Pat


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

*crabs n kayaks*

I know what you mean about losing crabs on the way in.... I used to crab alot out of my canoe and lost a bunch one day!!! I solved that problem by making a storage cage out of wire for traps with a hinged lid and a bungee to keep closed.... also learned to attach a float to the trap so it wouldnt sink.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i used to tie a float 4-5' from the spinner, sometimes the perch are off the bottom.

i saw a guy use a pool noodle tywrapped around a bushel and floated it behind his yak as he checked his traps, keepet the crabs alive and out of the kayak


----------

